# Best cordless drill for commercial?



## HARRY304E

Kokanee said:


> Curious if anyone has an opinion on what is the best cordless drill right now for commercial work? Is a 18v model really required?


No not required but,,,,18 volt is the way to go..:thumbup:


----------



## 360max

dewalt


----------



## chewy

18v for commercial with thinwall sheetmetal holesaws. An impact is also handy to have, you wont drive a screw with a drill after you have used one.


----------



## Going_Commando

I am now a convert to the church of Big Red. "On the third day, he made the m18 fuel, and it was good. It was so good, it made the yellow and black shrivel up and it was decreed that only old timers and tin knockers shall use the bumblebee tools." 

In other words, go to a supply house, buy a Milwaukee m18 fuel impact and hammer drill, and gut er done.



I really need to go to sleep. My posts just keep getting more and more like Chicken Steve's. next thing you know I'll ne wearing carhartt or d!ckies overalls, a straw hat, and Birkenstocks.:lol:


----------



## Spunk#7

I recently bought all Dewalt 20 volt tools for the first time since I've been in the trades(a long time!). The batteries last forever,charge quick,the hammer drill is so strong you need to use the extra handle. The biggest surprise is the LED trouble light(got three),this is best,last a loooong time between charges. As a result of having all the same batteries,only needed two chargers for all my needs. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## BBQ

Kokanee said:


> Curious if anyone has an opinion on what is the best cordless drill right now for commercial work? Is a 18v model really required?


Ford, ground down and ivory.


----------



## Kokanee

Thank you everyone for your time and advice; I was leaning towards a big red 18v fuel, but now I'll make it an impact.


----------



## daveEM

Kokanee said:


> Thank you everyone for your time and advice; I was leaning towards a big red 18v fuel, but now I'll make it an impact.


First go to a Home Depot near you. They might (probably) have the M18 drill and M18 impact in a kit with charger and batteries on sale. Ah... the fuel _hammer _drill of course.

Myself I cannot go to HD without first going to the Red Shelf section. LED worklight (12 hours + on the big battery), and my favorite...










but the hammer drill does kick butt.


----------



## FastFokker

Go brushless if buying new tools now. Huge difference. 

I like Makita and Milwaukee.


----------



## Grogan14

Home Depot is offering a free 4.0 XC battery with the Fuel M18 hammer drill / impact combo right now, as well as with several other M18 tools. I got mine a few weeks back, so probably ending soon.


----------



## aftershockews

I have used Dewalt 18 volt for years. Even though I still have the Dewalt, I bought a Bosch 18 volt Lithium Ion

I am happy so far with his purchase.


----------



## drumnut08

Kokanee said:


> Curious if anyone has an opinion on what is the best cordless drill right now for commercial work? Is a 18v model really required?


I just picked up a new dewalt 18 volt drill /hammer drill today . The last one lasted me over 10 years and doesn't owe me a dime ! The old one still runs , but the chuck is shot . I'm sure if I change that , it will still keep going . I like the looks of the Milwaukee stuff , but question the durability ?


----------



## electro916

There are Milwaukee M18 tools in both our service vans. The one van has a Fuel and regular M18, one just has an M18, and my pickup has a M18 in it. Last year I got a combo kit for my dad as well. The oldest drill is about 4 years old. That drill has been repaired twice and all the other ones I mentioned even the fuel have been repaired once, as well as 1 M18 sawzall and 1 M18 impact.

Milwaukee repaired them for free but I is coming to the point where our next cordless tools I order are going to be Makita. A good friend of mine who is a carpenter got a new set of Makita LXT with the 3.0AH batteries and they run circles around my Milwaukee stuff. I would not even buy the full combo kits anymore, with cordless porta-bands you really don't need a cordless sawzall anymore, I am just going to order the Hammerdrill/Impact combo.


----------



## xaH

Ryobi.


----------



## BBQ

xaH said:


> Ryobi.


Harbor Freight


----------



## xaH

BBQ said:


> Harbor Freight


Black and Decker.


----------



## MHElectric

Ive always loved craftsman, 19.2v hammer drill. Its only about $125 and you'll get a good two years out of them for sure. Probably more if you don't abuse them like a slave driver, but I aways do so I just replace them every 2 years.

They are not the top dollar choice. But for a cheap bastard like me, they're alright! :thumbsup:


----------



## xaH

MHElectric said:


> Ive always loved craftsman, 19.2v hammer drill. Its only about $125 and you'll get a good two years out of them for sure. Probably more if you don't abuse them like a slave driver, but I aways do so I just replace them every 2 years.
> 
> They are not the top dollar choice. But for a cheap bastard like me, they're alright! :thumbsup:


Craftsman is actually made by Ryobi. :laughing:


----------



## MHElectric

xaH said:


> Craftsman is actually made by Ryobi. :laughing:


...no kidding? How much are the royobi's? About the same $?


----------



## xaH

MHElectric said:


> ...no kidding? How much are the royobi's? About the same $?



Not sure, never compared since the 19.2 volt is unique to Craftsman so there is no direct comparison. But everything else is the same.


----------



## MHElectric

xaH said:


> Not sure, never compared since the 19.2 volt is unique to Craftsman so there is no direct comparison. But everything else is the same.


Do they also crap out on you at 2 years and 3 days to the exact minute? 

I abuse the Heck out of them, so i might have a biased opinion, but they sure do last just long enough to make it through the warranty. :laughing:


----------



## drumnut08

xaH said:


> Ryobi.


I used to snub my nose at ryobi , but lately ( in my older / cheaper years ) , I'd give them a shot ? They're by far the cheapest , just not sure how they'd hold up to the abuse I put on my dewalt stuff ? I had a 12 volt ryobi about 20 years ago that I lent another electrician . He dropped off a twelve foot ladder , it hit the concrete floor , the battery shot out of it like a missile , yet still worked fine , lol !


----------



## JoeKP

drumnut08 said:


> I used to snub my nose at ryobi , but lately ( in my older / cheaper years ) , I'd give them a shot ? They're by far the cheapest , just not sure how they'd hold up to the abuse I put on my dewalt stuff ? I had a 12 volt ryobi about 20 years ago that I lent another electrician . He dropped off a twelve foot ladder , it hit the concrete floor , the battery shot out of it like a missile , yet still worked fine , lol !


I'm slowly phasing out all my 18v ryobi and selling it to my dad. It was a great set and got abused every day for the past 2 years and nothing broken yet. Only thing I have done is bought te 6 port charger and 4 lion batteries. But I have been ordering all m12 stuff now.


----------



## mikestew

I think 12v milwaukee stuff is great, but it is NO replacement for 18v. Cutting strut, drilling with hole saws, larger unibits paddle bits, etc is work for a corded or 18v drill.


----------



## xaH

JoeKP said:


> I'm slowly phasing out all my 18v ryobi and selling it to my dad.


_Selling_ it to him? :001_huh: Is he a glutton for punishment? :laughing:


----------



## 360max

Going_Commando said:


> I am now a convert to the church of Big Red. "On the third day, he made the m18 fuel, and it was good. It was so good, it made the yellow and black shrivel up and it was decreed that only old timers and tin knockers shall use the bumblebee tools."
> 
> In other words, go to a supply house, buy a Milwaukee m18 fuel impact and hammer drill, and gut er done.
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to go to sleep. My posts just keep getting more and *more like Chicken Steve's. next thing you know I'll ne wearing carhartt or d!ckies overalls, a straw hat, and Birkenstocks.:lol:*




...that is hysterical:laughing::laughing::laughing:





BBQ said:


> Harbor Freight




...still giving the customer what they paid for?:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## butcher733

Hilti is better than any of the aforementioned brands.


----------



## Voltron




----------



## 99cents

butcher733 said:


> Hilti is better than any of the aforementioned brands.


I realize this is a zombie thread but...

Says who? Most Hilti snobs are guys who would be hard pressed to buy Ryobi if they had to buy their own tools.

I look for the biggest bang for my buck and, for a cordless drill, it sure aint Hilti. I had some problems with my first M18 Fuel. Milwaukee replaced it and I have been beating the chit out if it daily. That thing just keeps going. When it fails me, I will toss it and buy a new one. I'm not going to spend three times as much for a Hilti.


----------



## 3D Electric

99cents said:


> I realize this is a zombie thread but...
> 
> Says who? Most Hilti snobs are guys who would be hard pressed to buy Ryobi if they had to buy their own tools.
> 
> I look for the biggest bang for my buck and, for a cordless drill, it sure aint Hilti. I had some problems with my first M18 Fuel. Milwaukee replaced it and I have been beating the chit out if it daily. That thing just keeps going. When it fails me, I will toss it and buy a new one. I'm not going to spend three times as much for a Hilti.


Well said. All we use is Milwaukee. The fuels are monsters.


----------



## wendon

Alks1976 said:


> *DEWALT DC970K-2 18-Volt Drill/Driver Kit*


I think the original poster was wanting something for commercial work, not for hanging pictures etc. around the house. :laughing:


----------



## Monkeyboy

99cents said:


> I realize this is a zombie thread but... Says who? Most Hilti snobs are guys who would be hard pressed to buy Ryobi if they had to buy their own tools. I look for the biggest bang for my buck and, for a cordless drill, it sure aint Hilti. I had some problems with my first M18 Fuel. Milwaukee replaced it and I have been beating the chit out if it daily. That thing just keeps going. When it fails me, I will toss it and buy a new one. I'm not going to spend three times as much for a Hilti.


Amen brother. There corded stuff is worth it.


----------



## Electric Bill

Went to HD on Black Friday, they had the m18 Fuel 1/2" hammer drill, 1/4" impact, 2x 4.0 battery, and case combo kit that normally sells for $399.00 on special $249.00 and included a 3rd 4.0 battery. That's a deal, I picked up 3 kits. 

We have a ton the the M18 tools, only have had 1 failure and that was the brush pack in a 2611 drill, $10.00 fix. Also have tons of M12 tools, never have had a problem. 

The m18 6pack charger is very handy, they also just released the new 5.0Ah batteries.


----------



## wendon

Electric Bill said:


> Went to HD on Black Friday, they had the m18 Fuel 1/2" hammer drill, 1/4" impact, 2x 4.0 battery, and case combo kit that normally sells for $399.00 on special $249.00 and included a 3rd 4.0 battery. That's a deal, I picked up 3 kits.
> 
> We have a ton the the M18 tools, only have had 1 failure and that was the brush pack in a 2611 drill, $10.00 fix. Also have tons of M12 tools, never have had a problem.
> 
> The m18 6pack charger is very handy, they also just released the new 5.0Ah batteries.


I love the gang charger. I just wish they would come out with one for the M12 line. I just bought one of the 5.0 batteries but have yet to test it out.


----------



## Electric Bill

They are releasing a 6 pack that does 3 M12 and 3 M18 batteries charging 3 at a time. That will be the charger to have.


----------



## Black Dog

Electric Bill said:


> They are releasing a 6 pack that does 3 M12 and 3 M18 batteries charging 3 at a time. That will be the charger to have.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Monkeyboy

Electric Bill said:


> Went to HD on Black Friday, they had the m18 Fuel 1/2" hammer drill, 1/4" impact, 2x 4.0 battery, and case combo kit that normally sells for $399.00 on special $249.00 and included a 3rd 4.0 battery. That's a deal, I picked up 3 kits. We have a ton the the M18 tools, only have had 1 failure and that was the brush pack in a 2611 drill, $10.00 fix. Also have tons of M12 tools, never have had a problem. The m18 6pack charger is very handy, they also just released the new 5.0Ah batteries.


Wow. That's a deal.


----------



## butcher733

99cents said:


> I realize this is a zombie thread but...
> 
> Says who? Most Hilti snobs are guys who would be hard pressed to buy Ryobi if they had to buy their own tools.
> 
> I look for the biggest bang for my buck and, for a cordless drill, it sure aint Hilti. I had some problems with my first M18 Fuel. Milwaukee replaced it and I have been beating the chit out if it daily. That thing just keeps going. When it fails me, I will toss it and buy a new one. I'm not going to spend three times as much for a Hilti.


As previously stated in other threads, all of the contractors I have worked for supply the power tools (I've used most all of them), I have no dog in the race. Hilti has been the one company that has stood out to me as giving the best performance for a drill/hammer drill and impact combo. That being said, I own Milwaukee for home use.


----------



## Electric Bill

Let's see 3 kits, with 9 batteries and a 5yr warranty for $750.00, the price one 1 Hilti kit. I'm all about the fuel drills. My guys take care of their tools so they hold up well, plus it gives us a lot of cross compatibility with other tools like bandsaws, sawzalls, impacts, hole hawgs, the list just goes on. I could never really get worked up about Hilti cordless tools, now I do have several of their large corded rotary hammer drills and they do well.


----------



## BBS

Going to second the other "big red". I've beaten the crap out of my Hilti 18V impact and it keeps on going.
Yes, I bought it out of my own pocket.

I rarely see anyone whose charger can beat the approximate 20 minute charge time. Makita's new 30 minute charge on the LXT batteries beats it for charge rate and overall charge held but it's nice to get almost a full charge cycle done while taking coffee break.

I'll be buying Makita next. Their radio is nice.


----------



## KGN742003

I use makita but I dont think you can go wrong with Makita, Milwaukee or Dewalt. I wouldn't buy hilti cordless tools but I wouldn't buy anything but a hilti sds corded.


----------



## ggrumpy

Milwaukee M18 Fuel Hammer Drill/Impact kit.....also just picked up the M12 Fuel impact for light work like outlets and overhead lighting as it is smaller and lighter but packs a punch.


----------



## daveEM

Alks1976 said:


> Black & Decker LDX1122C is a 12-Volt Max Lithium Ion Drill Machine with 1 Battery... Its variable speed allows countersinking without damaging material


B&D? :laughing:
:no::no:


----------



## 3D Electric

Alks1976 said:


> Black & Decker LDX1122C is a 12-Volt Max Lithium Ion Drill Machine with 1 Battery... Its variable speed allows countersinking without damaging material


I think all drills offer variable speed? I would recommend Milwaukee. Black and Decker is ok for around the house stuff though.


----------



## Going_Commando

Alks1976 said:


> Black & Decker LDX1122C is a 12-Volt Max Lithium Ion Drill Machine with 1 Battery... Its variable speed allows countersinking without damaging material


Black and decker is cheap junk only suitable for bored house wives and cat ladies.


----------



## Monkeyboy

Going_Commando said:


> Black and decker is cheap junk only suitable for bored house wives and cat ladies.


Black & decker came out with their commercial version in the early '90,s called Default. Identical in every way but the yellow sold better.


----------



## Wpgshocker

+1 for Milwaukee Fuel. I use the M12 Fuel hammer drill/driver for 75% of my needs. I recently picked up the M18 Fuel hammer drill/driver for the heavier stuff. Coming from Makita, I can honestly say the Milwaukee crushes it. The only thing I miss is Makita's rapid charger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtyfrank

99cents said:


> I realize this is a zombie thread but...
> 
> Says who? Most Hilti snobs are guys who would be hard pressed to buy Ryobi if they had to buy their own tools.
> 
> I look for the biggest bang for my buck and, for a cordless drill, it sure aint Hilti. I had some problems with my first M18 Fuel. Milwaukee replaced it and I have been beating the chit out if it daily. That thing just keeps going. When it fails me, I will toss it and buy a new one. I'm not going to spend three times as much for a Hilti.



I wouldn't buy Ryobi because the gear doesn't last when you use it 9 hours a day. I guess I'm a Hilti snob. Some employees where I work fleet our hilti tools thru the company, and our pay gets deducted based on the kit we wanted. They don't supply cordless $h!t (that's another debate) anyway. It works out to be like 7 bucks a week for me personally- for an impact, drill, metal circ saw and three batteries. And at the end of the fleet period we own the gear. And the stuff actually charges and works well in the cold too. Bull$h!t free warranty for 3 years. If you break it. They replace it. No questions asked. I dropped my impact off a scissor lift 25 feet up, and it cracked in two. In a week, I had a brand new one, and a loaner while I was waiting. $0 Two weeks ago, I suspected a battery was on the way out, went to the local depot, they tested it, it was on it's last legs, they handed me a new one. $0 I heard of another case where a company had one of their van's broken into, all of his stuff stolen. He had a new kit within a week once Hilti had a copy of the police report. For the cost weekly, which is not even a meal at mcdonalds, for me anyway is negligible. To have that piece of mind is worth it for me-- to not have to bring a Ryobi or some other hobby brand tool back to home depot every few weeks because a trigger failed, or a chuck broke or whatever. My two cents. From what I've seen, the people that have awesome experiences with Dewalt, Milwaukee, Makita, it's not because one brand is better, it's because people look after their equipment. The people who whine and complain about one brand probably don't do any maintenance on their gear, abuse the gear etc. Hilti costs more sure, but imo you're getting a service along with the gear that's not as easily available around here.


----------



## samc

Im partial to my makita ones that I own but having used almost every brand for my work I can say as long as you stay away from porter cable and ryobi you will be just fine.


----------



## Phadden1980

My boss has 18v Milwaukee that's awesome. I just got a Milwaukee m12 fuel Hammer drill and I love it. Does everything I needed to and covienently hangs from my tool belt.


----------



## daks

For cordless in my opinion Hilti and 18V Fuel are neck and neck, Hilti is better for no BS replacement, Fuel is better on price. (Older fuels did have some chuck problems though).

Then Makita and Dewalt, with my personal preference for Makita, but I have seen quite a few Dewalts that are extremely battle-scared.


----------



## Phadden1980

I agree hilti is awesome too just very expensive. Not saying they aren't worth the money but I am saying I'm poor.... Lol.... Financially anyway


----------



## silver50032000

Mastercraft.


----------



## 3D Electric

silver50032000 said:


> Mastercraft.


Is that a joke?


----------



## nbb

I bought my first "pro" cordless tool a scant 4 years ago. Had a Craftstman 19.2 volt set that ended up as a hand me down some 6 years ago. 

I went with Milwaukee because The Hackzall seemed like an interesting take on the reciprocating saw. I did not get one right away, but decided to get Milwaukee impacts and drills so that I would have the batteries when it came time to buy the hackzall.

Funny how that minute decision lead me to the company that I believe is really focusing on this trade and breaking barriers on what a cordless tool can do. 

Now I get ribbed for being a Milwaukee whore, I have a heated jacket, jobsite radio, and several other tools, but I actually don't like Wisconsin much, and two of my tools have failed, but it has been about $50 in parts and an hour or so in time to repair them, so happy that there are spare parts available.


----------



## silver50032000

please explain.


----------



## silver50032000

Alks1976 said:


> Is this a taunt or something?


Please explain!!


----------



## oliquir

silver50032000 said:


> Mastercraft.


i had mastercraft before (regular and maximum version liion) , was changing drill or battery every year (had a lot of change on warranty for free ) , have now switched for dewalt 3 years ago and no problem anymore and they are like new condition


----------



## wendon

oliquir said:


> i had mastercraft before (regular and maximum version liion) , was changing drill or battery every year (had a lot of change on warranty for free ) , have now switched for dewalt 3 years ago and no problem anymore and they are like new condition




I think it is a Joke.


----------



## B-Nabs

Festool :laughing:


----------



## George S

For close to 9 years in the trade Ive used Ryobi. I've only had a drill die on me once. It's was a nicad model and I was drilling a bunch of holes into those raised concrete floor tiles and the motor seized. For the past year, I've been working as a service electrician and there was not a need for a full size drill so I picked up an m12 drill/impact kit on sale at HD. I use my Milwaukee for 90% of my work. I still keep my Ryobi kit in the truck for my sawzall, SDS drill and my led flood light. My only complaint with the m12 is that the batteries don't last as long/stay charged in the cold but I was expecting that. On side note, I used to work for a tool repair company in high school and I love the guys that but new combo/drill kits when the only thing wrong will the drillis most likely is a $15 switch.


----------



## TheApprentice_

at my work we have hilti everything but almost every guy buys his own impact/drill/sawzall and everyone uses dewalt except one guy uses makita


----------



## cful

Makita suits me the best. I bought this kit a couple of years ago, and it still works great.

http://www.gasweld.com.au/makita-dlx2055t-combo-kit

It is brushless, so you know the run time is great, also, it has all the makings of a great drill - the weight is fine, good power-to-size ratio and an ergonomic grip.


----------



## barthchris

I used to be a tool geek, always wanted the latest and the best, usually that ended up being Milwaukee. That was until I bought a cheap Ryobi 18V set. I really was impressed Ryobi, no it didn't have the power of the big boys but it was inexpensive and did the job without a problem. People on the job laugh but if they use it for some reason everyone is surprised and says its not bad. I have almost every 18V tool they make, for the price its hard to beat. Wish they would make a bandsaw though. . 

I did end up a buying a M12 fuel impact and drill kit. I only bought it because I really wanted to see how brushless motor tech was in a power tool. I'm extremely impressed with the m12 fuel series. Brushless DC motors are very powerful and efficient, up to 90% efficient, the battery life is great. Unfortunately, now I'm spoiled by the m12 fuel's, the power, battery life, and size/weight just blow away the competition and the benefits outweigh the cost.

BTW, Ryobi, Milwaukee, and Ridgid are actually all owned by the same parent company. It wouldn't surprise me if the same engineers design all three brands.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

You can't go wrong buying Milwaukee battery drills, the only ones I have found better are Hilti but you will pay a premium price. Buy the Milwaukee and get the best battery they offer for the tool.


----------



## jordandunlop

Mech Diver said:


> You can't go wrong buying Milwaukee battery drills, the only ones I have found better are Hilti but you will pay a premium price. Buy the Milwaukee and get the best battery they offer for the tool.


 hey mac is that you. New user name?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jordandunlop said:


> hey mac is that you. New user name?




It's me, somebody hacked my old account.


----------



## jordandunlop

Mech Diver said:


> It's me, somebody hacked my old account.


 Nice! Glad your back Mac!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jordandunlop said:


> Nice! Glad your back Mac!



Thanks, good to be back.


----------

